# Lenovo vs Asus --> welches ist besser?



## PhoenixEX (26. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, welches ich von beidem nehmen soll
Asus vs Lenovo
Welches Marke ist besser?
Also das Lenovo hat nen MINIMAL besseren CPU und ich glaube auch besseren Akku
Aber mir gefällt das Asus mehr

Asus
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus+x555la+xx152d+

Lenovo
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/lenovo+thinkpad+b50+70+mcc2kge

Kenne beide Marken nicht bzw hab beide noch nie gehabt
Eure Empfehlung?
Danke
MfG


----------



## mickythebeagle (26. November 2014)

Ist ja nicht nur die CPU !
Das Asus hat ein glänzendes Display!
Das Lenovo hat ein mattes Display !
Letzteres macht sich bei viel Licht wie Sonne schon besser !


----------



## Olstyle (26. November 2014)

Als "Marke" ist definitiv Lenovo vorne. Das is die ehemalige PC-Sparte von IBM und gerade die Thinkpads werden dem Namen nach wie vor gerecht.
Allerdings würde ich in dem Preisbereich eher nach Refurbished schauen:
http://www.harlander.com/Lenovo_ThinkPad_T410s_i5_24GHz_4GB_UMTS_Win_7_i711_43299.htm
Spätestens mit einem neuen Akku wischt der mit beiden deiner Alternativen den Boden und hat aber vor allem ein besser aufgelöstes Display.


----------

